# 23412 or 23130



## klbecker (Mar 30, 2011)

Description of procedure:
After induction of general, the patient was placed in a beach chair position.  The right shoulder was then prepped and draped in the usual steril manner.  The skin and subcutaneious space were unjected with 0.5% Marcaine.  A longitudinal incision over the dorsal aspect of the shoulder was then made and the incision the carried through subcutaneious tissues.  Hemostasis obtained with electrocautery.  The deltoid was detached from the distal end of the clavicle and anterior acromion.  A type 2 acromion was noted.  Significant arthritis of the distal acromioclavicular joint was noted.  The AC joint arthritis was treated by an excision of the distal end of the clavicle and an anterior-onferior acromioplasty was also performed.  The undersurface of the acromion was filed smooth.  The thickened subacromial bursa was excised.  The rotator cuff was felt to be thin in one small area and this was opened but no undersurface tearing was noted.  This was repaired with a MaxBraid sutrue.  The shoulder was then irrigated.  The deltoid reappoximated with interupted #1 Vicryl suture, subcataneous tissue with interrupted 2-0 Vicryl suture and skin with Steri-Strips.  Sterile dressing was applied and the patien was then awakened from ahesthesia and brought to thre recovery room in stable condition.  

Dr coded 23120 and 23412.  I'm just not sure if this this fits 23412 or 23130?
Any opinions are greatly appreciated!
TIA


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 31, 2011)

I see 23410(acute)/or 23412 (chronic) and 23120 (23130 bundles into RTC repair per CCI edits)

For 23120 AAOS recommends to show how much of the distal clavicle removed usually approx 1cm in the op note so I usually verify with the doctor.


----------



## klbecker (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank You!!


----------

